# Buying Web Hits = Rankings ???



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

I know hits alone will not propel a websites rankings , So why do I see all these services that will sell you web hits for your site ? Even Google will sell you hits :confused1: It all seems quite shady !


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Hits = potential customers.


----------

